
GM warns of potential battery degradation of up to 40% for Chevy Bolt EV - Element_
https://electrek.co/2016/12/07/gm-chevy-bolt-ev-battery-degradation-up-to-40-warranty/
======
greglindahl
Tesla's battery warranty activates at 70% up to 8 years/infinite miles.
Needless to say, the expectation is that the overwhelming majority of cars
won't see that much battery loss, and in fact the observed average is 10% loss
at 150,000 miles. (This number, and this theory, are both from the article;
I'm adding in the 70% number based on what Tesla has been telling consumers
who ask about the warranty.)

GM is probably playing out the same strategy: 40% is a loss rate that almost
no Bolt owners will see.

------
DrScump
An important qualifier is not consistent with the tone of the title:

    
    
       ... within 8 years or 100,000 miles
    

20-40% as opposed to an expected 10-20%.

<But that’s not what GM says you should expect. It’s what is _covered by the
warranty_. For comparison, Tesla warns that it does _not_ cover battery
degradation from “battery usage” under its warranty...>

So, the content seems to counter to the clickbaity, negative-toned title.

